# Not One But Two World Records Set at CC!



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes! Thats right! Two world records were set yesterday at Ceasar Creek Lake. While fishing for Muskies at Ceasar Creek Lake in Ohio in the SOMA56 outing on 9/25/2010 at 11:15 am, the OlBassman (formerly a bass fisherman) caught and successfully boated what has to be the smallest fish ever caught on a 8 Hellhound Lure and with a size 4/0 treble hook. See photo below. Having fought the monster for the better part of what seemed like 2 days, the OlBassman almost discarded the prize until his first mate and wife pointed out the uniqueness of the catch. Some joke about a monkey and an elephant came to mind. Then the OlBassman realized what he really had and has decided to apply to Guinness for the world records. One record for catching the smallest fish on a 8 Hellhound and the other for the smallest fish on a 4/0 treble hook. Furthermore, he defies anyone to bet these records. He figures the odds to be about nil that anyone would every top them. He thinks the State of Ohio should issue a certificate to honor this occasion and a new category of recording keeping established for the smallest fish and other oddities that fishermen pull for Ohios waters. Maybe even a museum someday.

He is looking for someone to price having a replica made. The fish measured 1-3/16 long. If you intend on submitting a bid, dont include the Hellhound lure. Funds are limited. All quotes should be posted on this website. The OlBassman reserves the right to reject any and all bids and accept a bid other than the lowest bid. 

The little fish was successfully unhooked, released and swam away on his own power hopefully to be caught again someday when he weighs about 50 lbs.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

lol... Nick got one too, however his wasn't lucky enough to swim away. I can't remember what it was that he got it on though.


----------



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

What pound test line were you using? Just wondering how close to being broke off!


----------



## walleyejigger (Sep 29, 2009)

that just goes to show even small fish have big apitites . hope you get both records


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

bassman2 said:


> What pound test line were you using? Just wondering how close to being broke off!


It was 80 lb Vicious braid with 80 lb floro leader. His first run included 2 half gainers, a moon walk on its tail and a half dozen dolphin leaps. I thought he was going to spit the lure back into my face. Then he dove down and wrapped the line around the trunk of this submerged tree and I thought that I would never get him out. Out of frustration, I gave it a really hard jerk and the 8000 lb tree trunk broke in half and it was "game on!" After another half dozen runs, he finally tired out and I tried to put him in the net but he kept falling through the net holes. I was thinking how I wish I had put the gaff in the boat that morning when I gave the rod a real test by lifting the lure and fish into the boat. I thought my new St. Croix PM69XHF rod was going to break under the load. It was bent over double. I had to use the jaw spreader and extra long needlenose pliers to get the hook out. His teeth were razor sharp and I lost at least a pint of blood. But success was not to be denied, and World Records were set!


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

congrats on the records!!

for their size they put up a hell of a fight! i had one snap off my lil ernie last year. at first i thought i was hung in a submerged tree till it started peeling line off the reel. it ran soo fast that i was out of line in seconds, then it broke me off. i mustve stood there scratching my head in disbelief for 15 minutes. :B


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Amazing isn't it!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Ol'Bassman said:


> It was 80 lb Vicious braid with 80 lb floro leader. His first run included 2 half gainers, a moon walk on its tail and a half dozen dolphin leaps. I thought he was going to spit the lure back into my face. Then he dove down and wrapped the line around the trunk of this submerged tree and I thought that I would never get him out. Out of frustration, I gave it a really hard jerk and the 8000 lb tree trunk broke in half and it was "game on!" After another half dozen runs, he finally tired out and I tried to put him in the net but he kept falling through the net holes. I was thinking how I wish I had put the gaff in the boat that morning when I gave the rod a real test by lifting the lure and fish into the boat. I thought my new St. Croix PM69XHF rod was going to break under the load. It was bent over double. I had to use the jaw spreader and extra long needlenose pliers to get the hook out. His teeth were razor sharp and I lost at least a pint of blood. But success was not to be denied, and World Records were set!



LOL awesome!!! Defintiley a catch of a lifetime!!


----------



## Daddy830 (Aug 27, 2009)

I've caught some small fish, never on anything THAT big. That picture's killing me.


----------



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

Ol'Bassman said:


> It was 80 lb Vicious braid with 80 lb floro leader. His first run included 2 half gainers, a moon walk on its tail and a half dozen dolphin leaps. I thought he was going to spit the lure back into my face. Then he dove down and wrapped the line around the trunk of this submerged tree and I thought that I would never get him out. Out of frustration, I gave it a really hard jerk and the 8000 lb tree trunk broke in half and it was "game on!" After another half dozen runs, he finally tired out and I tried to put him in the net but he kept falling through the net holes. I was thinking how I wish I had put the gaff in the boat that morning when I gave the rod a real test by lifting the lure and fish into the boat. I thought my new St. Croix PM69XHF rod was going to break under the load. It was bent over double. I had to use the jaw spreader and extra long needlenose pliers to get the hook out. His teeth were razor sharp and I lost at least a pint of blood. But success was not to be denied, and World Records were set!


Most excellent report, figured it must have been a titanic struggle. Hope you get the "world record"!


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Actually it looks like a unique way to add more flash... Something the fish don't see every day. Nice Record Catch.


----------



## Kurtis (Jul 21, 2010)

And here I was thinking the art of the tall tail was dead. It gives me a warm feeling to know that it is alive and well on the Ohio game fish site.


----------



## gbrewer (May 10, 2009)

That sure looks like the one I lost last year, pulled in my pole. By any chance was a 7ft "at.croix" still attached? If so let me know if I can get my pole back.


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

pretty funny stuff!


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

To all: I'm glad you enjoyed the thread! I had a lot of fun writing it.


----------

